

WHY THE FUTURE OF INNOVATION IS IN IDEAS, Not PRODUCTS - sophietang
http://www.fastcompany.com/3008013/why-future-innovation-ideas-not-products

======
andymoe
Pro tip since you are new here. Editorializing is usually not done for titles
but feel free to not use all caps even though that's what the source does...
Also, I could not bring myself to finish the article... and this kind of meta
comment I'm posting is also frowned upon... somebody please flag it. :(

